

 Dell's XPS 13 Developer's Edition: My Missed Opportunity  - kshatrea
http://magnatecha.com/dells-xps-13-developers-edition-my-missed-opportunity/

======
perkof
Not so much a problem with your choice of computer, but with the specs you
chose for it. You will only make this mistake once... ;-)

------
innino
Christ, the problems of a princess. Sell the Pro and buy the XPS.

